# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Подбери рифму

## Asteriks

*Идея не моя, Физдрина. Первый участник говорит первые две строчки, второй продолжает, добавляя две свои в рифму, чтобы получилось четверостишье. Стараемся быть оригинальными! Причём, строчки можно добавлять как 3-4, так и 2-4. Подобрав две строчки, загадываем две свои следующему игроку.*

----------


## Asteriks

Как у наших у ворот 
Собрался честной народ

----------


## fIzdrin

не дадим нам гол забить,
надо нашим победить

----------


## Vanya

чтобы нашим победить
нужно 5 голов забить

Молодца!

----------


## fIzdrin

можем и один забить,
главное не пропустить.

----------


## Vanya

если мы один забьём -
дальше точно не пройдём! =)

----------


## fIzdrin

шведы сербов побеждают,
нашим этим помогают

***
все,походу проиграли,
как бы им не помогали.

***
*следующие 2 строчки:*

Во саду ли в огороде
Рос под яблоней чеснок

----------


## Stych

И чеснок тот съел жучара
вот такая вот запара..

от Астерикс:

А под грушей весь опухший
Дрыхнул дед без задних ног.

----------


## Banderlogen

> А под грушей весь опухший
> Дрыхнул дед без задних ног.


В это время день минувший
Во вчера бежал как мог.

(Чота как-то с глубоким смыслов получилось =\ )

Красной ручкой между строк
После сверху третьего абзаца

----------


## Stych

Солнце село, дождь пошел
Человек любовь нашел...

PS Тож смысл еще той глубины))

----------


## Stych

Да хз, я по предыдущим ее не увидел)

----------


## fIzdrin

> Солнце село, дождь пошел
> Человек любовь нашел...
> 
> PS Тож смысл еще той глубины))


дождь внезапно прекратился,
солнца лучик засветился,
сердце радостно забилось,
все вокруг преобразилось.


как то утром на рассвете
на рыбалку я пошел

----------


## Asteriks

Больше ни за что на свете
Не пойду, такой осёл!

Ребята, путаница у нас. Предлагаю выкладывать две рифмы, типа:

*Роза-мимоза
Солнце-оконце.*

Следующие 1-2-3.. сколько будет до следующего задания человек пишут четверостишье с этими словами. 

Не получится, попробуем по другому. 

Вот, например:

Мой цветок любимый - *роза,*
А весной цветёт *мимоза,*
Ярко-ярко светит *солнце,*
И в моё глядит *оконце.*

----------


## fIzdrin

это с футболом мы всех запутали,а дальше вроде выравнялось,только я не 2,а 4 строчки дописал

попробуем по твоему,но мне кажется будет сложнее:
недоступна словно *роза,*
ароматна,как *мимоза,*
выгляни,прошу, в *оконце,*
радость ты моя, и *солнце.*

----------


## Pasha_49

Подошел к окну я, посмотреть на *солнце*
И увидел красочные *розы*
Захотел сорвать, полез через *оконце*
И сорвался в куст *мимозы*

***
Праздновали день рождения, только село *солнце...*
Именинник спит, а рядом с ним спит *Роза.*
Кто-то сладко дрыхет, лёжа на *оконце.*
А я уснул, упав лицом в салат *"Мимоза"*
--
Чёт не очень получилось...

Да ты вообще вундеркинд какой-то! Только переставлять и менять слова нельзя!

----------


## fIzdrin

Только переставлять и менять слова нельзя!

на юге,там,где ярко светит *солнце*,
цветет в горах пахучая *мимоза*,
сорву ее,поставлю на *оконце*,
попроще ты,чем дорогая *роза*.

----------


## Banderlogen

//в кадре мескиканская пустыня, на берегу соленого озера растет кактус

Неделю жгло солнце,
Погибла мимоза,
Стоит на оконце,
Засохшая роза.

//все расстроены, дама в синем сарафане просит воды

Но скроется солнце.
В горшочке мимоза,
Взойдет на оконце,
Где высохла роза.

//зал плачет

----------


## Banderlogen

Пусть мы умираем, не плачь моя Дуся, не плачь ты теперь, возрадуйся, солнце:
Не жить им на свете уже все равно. Ведь тикает таймер, на старте "Мимоза"
Термитный заряд как оружье возмездья, закроет врагу надежды оконце.
Когда мы уйдем воспылает над нашей планетой последнего взрыва алая роза.

----------


## Asteriks

Следующая пара рифм:

*жара - пора
тень - лень*

----------


## fIzdrin

июльское солнце,дожди и жара,
в лесу наступает грибная пора,
от дуба могучего падает тень,
грибы собираю,а ягоды лень.

----------


## Asteriks

Можно было б и загадать, вообще-то!))

----------


## fIzdrin

пожалуйста

компот-морфлот
рубашка-тельняшка

----------


## Asteriks

Ах, как мне нравится *морфлот!*
Но больше я люблю *компот!*
У моряков рулит *рубашка,*
Что называется *тельняшка.*

Не смейтесь! Умом сей стих не блещет! Но не в этом его суть! 

*Обида - коррида
Батон -притон*

----------


## fIzdrin

в деревне у быка обида,
ну,как же так,едрен-батон,
в Испании,там есть коррида,
а здесь же,так сплошной притон.

море-горе
досада-засада

----------


## Asteriks

Хотят поехать все на *море,*
Но денег нет! Какое *горе!*
Вот и меня взяла *досада,*
Засада, чистая *засада!*

*Друг - плуг
Девчонка - юбчонка*

----------


## fIzdrin

такая бойкая девчонка,
была она почти,как друг,
ее короткая юбчонка,
ну вот причем здесь этот плуг. А парень ейный - точно "плуг"! 

воля-доля
кабина-рябина

----------


## Asteriks

Плохая нам досталась *доля,*
Эх, кабы на то не божья *воля!*
И что имеем мы? *Кабина,*
И смех твой горький, как *рябина.*

*Глаз - алмаз
Руки - крюки*

----------


## fIzdrin

уставший взгляд упал на руки,
они еще совсем не крюки
и могут огранить на глаз
чистейший,как вода, алмаз.

*рулетка-конфетка*
*кость-гость*

----------


## Asteriks

Эх, жизнь моя - *рулетка,*
Сама я как *конфетка,*
Я многим в горле *кость,*
Зато весёлый *гость!*

*жара - пора
зной - одной*

----------


## fIzdrin

когда на улице жара
купаться в речке нам пора,
но в такой июльский зной
нельзя туда ходить одной.

*туча-круча*
*боец-гонец*

----------


## Asteriks

На небе тучища-*туча!*
А на марш-броске - *круча!*
Мчусь я быстро, как *гонец,*
Я начинающий *боец!*

*погоди - приходи
дом - потом*

----------


## fIzdrin

я куплю тебе дом,
только ты погоди,
это будет потом,
а сейчас приходи.

*тобой-собой*
*речи встречи*

----------


## Asteriks

Нужен врач! Я больна! Я болею *тобой, * 
Я не ем! Я не сплю! Не владею *собой!*
Только верить не смей в мои глупые *речи,*
Думай ты о стихах, но никак не о* встрече.*

(всё вымышлено, народ, а то счас пришьёте мне криминал )

----------


## fIzdrin

что то видно не так,дорогая с тобой,
рифмы вставить забыла,не владея собой,
ты пиши,продолжай свои глупые речи,
ну,а я подожду виртуальные встречи.

----------


## Asteriks

Извините! Простите! Что-то не так со мной, точно!

Что мне делать с собой?
Эти глупые речи...
Не сравниться с тобой.
Да, пока что до встречи. 

*Притон - заслон
белка - стрелка*

----------


## fIzdrin

в Одессе воровской притон,
на вечер там забита стрелка,
ментами создан был заслон,
там не проскочит даже белка.

*работа-охота*
*соль-боль*

----------


## BIGm[]n

1 мая , день - работа,
а мне работать не охота, 
работа, как на рану соль,
натерла она мне мозоль, 
который причиняет боль ыыыыыыыыыы

рэпчина - мужчина,
жадина - говядина!!!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Кипит в умах у нас *работа!*
Нам так стихи писать *охота!*
Стихи ли это? Вот в чём *соль...*
Молчите, без намёков *боль...*

----------


## Asteriks

Звучит в наушниках *рэпчина.*
Какой-то слушает *мужчина.*
Жуёт колбаску, *жадина.*
А нам не даст, *говядина!*

*Страница - вереница
Сниться - проститься*

----------


## fIzdrin

событий давних вереница,
ночами продолжает снится,
с тобою надо мне проститься,
открыта новая страница.

*малец=удалец*
*любовь-морковь*

----------


## Asteriks

Я про Бигмэна: он *малец.*
Но скажем прямо - *удалец,*
Его посты я удалю,
Вот так Бигмэна я люблю!
Такая у меня *любовь,*
Как зайке бедному *морковь!*
(Это была СТРАШИЛКА для БигМэна )

*метель - свирель
Вьюга - подруга*

----------


## fIzdrin

на улице метет метель
и в поле завывает вьюга,
метели ведь она подруга, 
ей подвывает,как свирель.

*улица-курица**привет-ответ*

----------


## Asteriks

хи-хи)) Не придумал ничего лучше? ))

На балконе я сижу, 
на окрестности гляжу.

Вижу всё я: *улица,* 
На дороге - *курица,* 
Физдрин вон идёт: "*Привет*!" 
Улыбается в *ответ.*))

*балкон - закон
кошка - окошка*

----------


## fIzdrin

изящно прыгнув из окошка,
природы подтвердив закон,
сам себе гуляла кошка,
посадку сделав на балкон.

*стройка-помойка*
*грязи-князи*

----------


## Asteriks

Который год уж длится *стройка,*
Всё то, что около -*помойка.*
Но жители вокруг не *князи,*
Как танки, не боятся *грязи.*

*Испуг - припух
Драка - собака*

----------


## fIzdrin

случайно завершилась драка,
друг друга брали на испуг,
один озлобился,собака,
другому в глаз и тот припух.

*сомненье- варенье*
*слезы-грезы*

----------


## Asteriks

Вот всё берёт меня *сомненье:*
Компот варить или *варенье?*
Зимою останутся лишь *грёзы*
О лете, навернулись *слёзы.* 

*Чувак - черпак
постой - отстой*

----------


## fIzdrin

сказал сержант "ну,что чувак,
вот год прослужишь-ты "черпак",
ну,а пока же ты отстой,
иди на тумбочке постой.

*роза-мимоза*
*рулетка-барсетка*

----------


## Asteriks

Писали стих уже про розу,
И про весеннюю мимозу,
Напишем что ли про рулетку?
Ну, и конечно, про барсетку.

Лежала на столе твоя *барсетка,*
Шипами больно колет руки *роза!*
Вся жизнь моя как русская *рулетка!*
Всего то счастья в ней, что веточка *мимозы!*

*Со мной - выходной
остаться - прощаться*

----------


## fIzdrin

что то с памятью моей стало,
то ,что было не со мной помню.

ты будь откровенна сегодня со мной,
поверь не хочу я прощаться,
ко мне приходи в этот свой выходной,
тебе я позволю остаться.

*очарованье-свиданье*
*очутись -приснись*

----------


## Asteriks

Продлись, продлись, *очарованье,*
Всё это может не со мной?
Меня зовёшь ты на *свиданье,*
Но почему то в выходной...
Ведь в выходной меня не будет,
Ты сам здесь лучше *очутись,*
А если я тебя забуду,
Ты ночью, если что, *приснись.* 

*очки - рачки
рыба - спасибо*

----------


## fIzdrin

какие мелкие рачки
в витрине под названьем "рыба",
чтоб посмотреть надел очки,
таких не надо мне,спасибо.

*чувство -искусство*
*души-глуши*

----------


## HARON

Какое поразительное чувство
Смотреть на ваше стихотворное искусство
Меня не покидает боль души
Ведь есть еще поэты и в глуши!:pleasantry:

*Форум...кворум*
*Астерикс....Нумернобикс*

----------


## fIzdrin

зашел сегодня я на форум,
чтоб обсудить Нумернобикс,
для обсужденья нужен кворум,
но не хватает Астерикс.

*песня-вместе*
*окном-столом*

----------


## Asteriks

Давайте всё обсудим *вместе*
Собравшись дружно за *столом,*
Ну, а застолья нет без *песни,*
Поёт гармошка за *окном.*

*Уеду - беседу
вернусь - грусть*

----------


## BIGm[]n

коль скажет астерикс - уеду,
то хто поддержит май беседу,
а если скажет - не вернусь,
в душе останнется лишь грусть

бред - обед,
цвет - дед

----------


## fIzdrin

откушав трапезу в обед,
задумался однажды дед,
вот есть кобылы сивой бред,
какой то ненормальный цвет.

*письмо-темно*
*руке-тебе*

----------


## Asteriks

Пишу опять тебе *письмо,* 
А за окном темным-*темно,*
Дрожит перо в *руке.*
Все мысли только о *тебе.*

*обида - Фемида
конь - огонь*

----------


## fIzdrin

какая,к черту,здесь обида,
борозды не портит старый конь,
и не рассудит нас Фемида,
когда в душе горит огонь.

*бред-куплет*
*кожа-рожа*

----------


## Asteriks

Пусть кто-то скажет: "Это *бред*!"
А я опять сложу *куплет.*
Стих без одежды, только *кожа,*
И нет лица, есть только *рожа.*..

*Опять - писать
загнал - причал*

----------


## BIGm[]n

на форум я зайду опять,
и буду флуд сдесь свой писать,
унылый шторм мення загнал,
а фоум - это мой причал,

БИГман-диван,
КОРОВА - клево

----------


## Asteriks

Когда читаю я БигМан, 
Мне представляется диван.
На нём огромная корова,
Картинка зашибитесь! Клёво!

Сыр - дыр
мышка - трусишка

----------


## HARON

Все мыши очень любят*сыр*
Трусливо выглянув из *дыр*,
Понаблюдать за тем как кошка,
Поймав сородича- сожрёт...

Как не крути,но всё же
*Мышка*--всего лишь-- подлая *трусишка.*

----------


## Asteriks

Ты забыл загадать новую рифму.

----------


## HARON

*Свищь-прыщь,
След-бред*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Пришёл на форум наглый *свищь*-
Решил он свой оставить *след*, 
(ишь ты какой!)
"Наверное на опе *прыщь*"-
Так объясню его я  *бред*,
написанный кривой ногой...

*Свет-котлет
Мух- дух*

----------


## Asteriks

Нифига себе! Вот где таланты пропадают! Спасибо, Зёбра_70. Сори, это флуд небольшой.

----------


## Jemal

Зашел домой - на кухне *свет*
Почуял аромат *котлет*,
Над сковородкой стая *мух*,
Не выношу я их на *дух*.

*Клавиатура - Культура
Чай - Рай*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

Заляпана совсем моя *клавиатура*
Ну а для девушки же это не *культура*
Когда пойду на кухню и сделаю я *чай*Ю
вот будет просто надолго супер *рай*)     ну как-то так)

*Свет - Бред*
*Полка - Ёлка*

----------


## Irina

С ума сошел весь белый*свет*
Ведь рождество - это не *бред*
Освободим в квартире*полку*
И на неё поставим *ёлку*

*Любовь - Морковь*
*Звезда - Ерунда*

----------


## HARON

Какая может быть*любовь*,
Коль сорняками заросла морковь!
Ты думаешь--Какая я *звезда*!
Морковь не прополола--*ерунда!*

----------


## fIzdrin

небосвод,серпом взошедший месяц,
а рядом с ним заветная звезда,
они друг друг никогда не встретят,
любовь-морковь...какая ерунда.
звезда всегда останется звездою,
она не досягаема для нас,
а месяц округлится вдруг луною,
из мужика,да в бабу-вот те раз.

снег-грех,досада-награда.

----------


## Asteriks

Один лишь взгляд на первый снег,
По грязным лужам мерзким бег-
Всем в наказание, за грех.
Осталась нам от снега лишь досада,
Со снегом Новый год - награда.

*Песня, интересней
Хор, двор

*

----------


## fIzdrin

опять ностальгия и старый наш двор,
звучат под гитару там песни,
совместный пацанско-девченочий хор,
поет,что вдвоем интересней.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот, на улице мороз, 
Он до костей морозит,
Ну, а у Физдрина склероз,
Не загадал, склерозит.

----------


## fIzdrin

на  мороз-склероз
     костей-налей

----------


## Asteriks

Физдрин хитёр, что тот склероз!
Он помнит хорошо всё про мороз!
Ведь лучшее лекарство для костей - 
Скорее чаю или кофЕю налей.
А может и покрепче кой-чего,
Не жалко мне с мороза ничего)))

*бантик- фантик,
гулька - шпулька*
 Вот вам!

----------


## HARON

Вот завязала я  на Новый Год
Прекрасную такую свою* гульку*
Я сделала прическу,потеряв лишь одну *шпульку*.
Как Барби я на гульку повязала *бантик*
Но выпадет ли мне счастливый *фантик*?

*Вибратор--модератор
Лист--свист*

----------


## Irina

Очень шустрый, как *вибратор*, 
Этот супер *модератор*
Написал фигню на* лист*,
Удалили- только *свист*.  
*
Халва - молва
Река - облака*

----------


## Malaya

я ем *халва*
пошла *молва*,
что течёт *река*,
и плывут *облака)*



*мороз - эскимос
нога - волга*

----------


## Irina

На улице сильный *мороз*
не мерзнет только *эскимос*
Я скоро отморожу *ноги*
Если не выйду с этой *Волги*
*
Краса - Лиса
Рыжая - Бестыжая*

----------

